# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Προετοιμασία και απελευθέρωση περιστεριού

## Antigoni87

Καλησπέρα!  ::  
Ήρθε η ώρα το περιστεράκι να γυρίσει εκεί όπου ανήκει!
Το μάζεψε ο φίλος μου αρχές Αυγούστου από το δρόμο, στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, με ευλογιά προχωρημένη και σχεδόν κάτω από τη ρόδα αυτοκινήτου, το περιθάλψαμε, το ταϊσαμε, το παχύναμε και τώρα θα πάει να βρει τους συντρόφους του  ::  
Ήδη εδώ και μόλις 5 μέρες τρώει μόνο του κριθάρι και ειδική τροφή περιστεριών, και έχει σταματήσει εντελώς να κλαίει ζητώντας φαϊ, οπότε κρίνουμε ότι ήρθε η ώρα. Επίσης, πετάει πολύ καλά, βλέπει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα και από τα 2 μάτια (θαύμα, αν κρίνει κανείς από την κατάστασή του με την ευλογιά viewtopic.php?f=54&t=3225&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=10), και ενώ μας ακολουθεί και είναι ήμερο, κάθεται πιο δύσκολα να το πιάσεις.
Έλεγξα την κοιλιά του, δεν έχει καρίνα και είναι υγιές το χρώμα και το πάχος του, οπότε αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να προσέξουμε, θα το αφήσουμε αύριο το πρωί. Οπότε περιμένω τη γνώμη σας!
Δε μπορεί άλλο στο κουτί με το σύρμα από πάνω, πεταρίζει και θέλει να φύγει  ::  

Τώρα, όσον αφορά το μέρος που θα απελευθερωθεί: στο Δημαρχείο της περιοχής υπάρχει απέναντι ένα πάρκο, το οποίο έχει μια πισίνα με χήνες, πολλά περιστέρια, κάτι τεράστιες κλούβες με διάφορα πουλιά (κοκατίλ, lovebirds, ρίνγκνεκ, μπάτζι, ζεμπράκια, καναρίνια...! Θα ανοίξω χωριστό θέμα να σας πω γι' αυτά και να ανεβάσω φωτό) και γενικώς νομίζω είναι καλό σημείο.

Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που θα φύγει! Ελπίζω να είναι επιφυλακτικό με τους ανθρώπους, γιατί θα φάει κυνήγι από παιδάκια και δε θα ήθελα να πάθει κακό. Αλλά καλύτερα μιας ώρας ελεύθερη ζωή... σωστά;

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Αντιγονη ετσι οπως τα λες, ο "φιλος" ειναι ετοιμος ...

Χαρισε του την ΖΩΗ!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αντιγόνη το έχεις αφήσει στο σπίτι να πετάξει;Λογικά θα είναι μουδιασμένο όταν το αφήσεις αλλά θα τα καταφέρει.

----------


## Antigoni87

Στο σπίτι πετάει λίγη ώρα δυστυχώς... Μπορεί ένα 10λεπτο τη μέρα. Αλλά η οικογένεια του φίλου μου δε δέχεται περισσότερο! Πάντως έτσι όπως το παρατήρησα να μεγαλώνει, έχει βελτιωθεί σημαντικά στις πτήσεις και τις προσγειώσεις του, πετάει αρκετή ώρα ενώ αρχικά κατέβαινε κάθε 5'', και γενικώς είναι δυνατό.
Επίσης κάνει αυτόν τον ήχο που κάνουν τα αρσενικά, σε πιο χαμηλή ένταση βέβαια, αυτόν τον βόμβο.

Όταν θα το αφήσουμε θα το παρατηρήσω πώς θα είναι!

Με απασχολεί αν θα το δεχτούν τα άλλα περιστέρια στο σμήνος τους. Έχουν τέτοια προβλήματα, ή δέχονται όποιο περιστέρι μπει στην ομάδα;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ο Νίκος θα μας απαντήσει θα ξέρει φαντάζομαι.

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη αν και ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να το κρατησετε ακομα το πουλακι ,τα ογκιδια της ευλογιας εχουν φυγει;

----------


## Antigoni87

Ναι, έχουν φύγει όλα Δημήτρη. Πριν από αρκετές μέρες έπεσε και το τελευταίο!  ::  

Στην αρχή δε μου φαινόταν ότι θα ζούσε, μετά φαινόταν ότι θα έμενε ημίτυφλο, αλλά πια είναι έτοιμο από κάθε άποψη  ::  

(Όσο για το ότι είναι φορέας της ευλογιάς...  ::  Υποψιάζομαι ότι τα μισά τουλάχιστον περιστέρια εκεί έξω είναι φορείς... Δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που να μπορεί να γίνει γι' αυτό, και είναι κρίμα επειδή πέρασε ευλογιά να μείνει κλεισμένο στο κουτί για πάντα... Μη νομίζεις ότι δεν το σκέφτηκα κι αυτό! Αλλά ποιος να το κρατήσει, και σε τι χώρο; Άρα αναγκαστικά θα φύγει, αν και φορέας...)

----------


## jk21

απο τη στιμγη που το πουλι ειναι υγειες πια εστω και φορεας πρεπει να ξανανοσησει για να μεταδοσει την ασθενεια.εχει τις ιδιες πιθανοτητες με ολα εκει εξω στη φυση.επισης δεν θα ειναι εγκλωβισμενο σε ενα χωρο οπου μετα απο καποιο τραυματισμο θα μολυνε με αιμα ολο το κλουβι.θα ειναι σε ενα εκτεταμενο χωρο που το πιθανοτερο ειναι αν υπαρχει καπου σε καποιο σημειο ο ιος θα ειναι απο αλλα αγρια πρωην ή νυν αρρωστα περιστερια.αν τα φτερα του εχουν μεγαλωσει κανονικα ειναι οκ αντιγονη.αν γινεται δεστο σε καποιον ελεγχομενο χωρο

----------


## Antigoni87

Δεν ξέρω σε τι χώρο  ::  

Δυστυχώς ένα σπίτι δεν είναι καλό δείγμα για το πώς πετάει το πουλάκι, αλλά δεν ξέρω και πού αλλού θα μπορούσα να το δω!

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη θα ρωτησω το φιλο μου (ξερεις)να μου πει αν υπαρχουν καποια σημαδια που να μας δινουν το οκ ή μαλλον καλυτερα καποια σημαδια να μην το δινουν ,γιατι νομιζω το πουλακι μαλλον ειναι ετοιμο.ας περιμενουμε και την γνωμη των παιδιων που εκτρεφουν

----------


## Antigoni87

Το απελευθερώσαμε σήμερα το πουλάκι, θα ανεβάσω σε λίγο φωτό και θα πω λεπτομέρειες! 
Δυστυχώς πραγματικά δε μπορούσε να μείνει άλλο στο σπίτι, και αφού ήταν πια έτοιμο, δεν υπήρχε λόγος να περιμένουμε και να δημιουργούνται προβλήματα... Δυο μήνες συνολικά το είχαμε, και πλέον έμενε κλεισμένο στο κουτί όλη μέρα γιατί δεν υπήρχε χρόνος από κανέναν να ασχοληθεί μαζί του  :sad:  .

Όλα πήγαν καλά! Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρει. Θα επανέλθω με λεπτομέρειες  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Το περιστεράκι το πήγαμε στο πάρκο μέσα σε ένα κουτάκι. Όταν του ανοίξαμε το πάνω μέρος, ανέβηκε στην άκρη του κουτιού και κάθισε 2-3 λεπτά κοιτώντας γύρω γύρω! Μετά πήδηξε κάτω, πετάρισε γύρω μας και προσγειώθηκε πολύ κοντά. Ρίξαμε κριθάρι και περιστεροτροφή για να μαζευτούν τα άλλα περιστέρια, κι όντως ήρθαν αρκετά. Εκείνος δεν έτρωγε, μόνο τα κοιτούσε ή τσιμπούσε τις ουρές τους απαλά απαλά, εξεταστικά θα έλεγα  ::  
Μετά τριγύριζε και τσιμπούσε πετραδάκια, κι έκατσε να τον χαϊδέψω (κακό αυτό). Πέταξε σε ένα δέντρο, ξανακατέβηκε, έφαγε χώμα (  :eek:  ) και μετά απομακρυνθήκαμε. Συνέχισε να είναι κοντά στα άλλα περιστέρια, δεν έφυγε από τον χώρο του πάρκου (είναι μεγάλος χώρος και ελπίζω ότι θα μείνει εκεί μέχρι να μάθει πολύ καλά να πετάει) και δε μας ακολούθησε. Φυσικό είναι, με τόσα πράγματα υπέροχα να του τραβούν την προσοχή!  ::  
Στεναχωρήθηκα, τον είχα συνηθίσει  :sad:  . Ελπίζω να είναι καλά, να βρήκε παρέα και φαγητό, και να ζήσει μια όμορφη περιστεροζωή εκεί έξω...

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη δειχνει οτι εχει ανεση πια στο πεταγμα.εχει μεγαλωσει πια αρκετα !! ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα.η αληθεια ειναι οτι απο την αρχη μου εχει κανει εντυπωση οτι εναι εντονα μελαμψουλης και δεν εχει τυχει να δω παρομοιο περιστερι  ::

----------


## douke-soula

με τοσα πατωματα γυρω γυρω ...χωμα ειχε επιθυμισει το περιστεροπουλο   ::   ::   ::  
παντως μια χαρα φαινεται  ::   ::  
μπραβο Αντιγονη καλα τα καταφερατε!!!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

::  Ελπίζω τώρα να κουρνιάζει κάπου ήσυχα!

Δημήτρη, όσοι τον έβλεπαν το λέγανε, τι μαύρος που είναι! Γυαλιστερός και μαύρος, με πιο γαμψό και μακρύ ράμφος από τα άλλα περιστέρια και επίσης δεν είχε καθόλου χαλινό όπως τα άλλα πάνω από το ράμφος. Ίσως βέβαια λόγω ηλικίας, αλλά ήταν περίεργος γενικά! Δεν έχω ξαναδεί κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο.

Είναι μήπως κάποια άλλη ράτσα περιστεριού, ξέρει κανείς;

Καλή ελεύθερη ζωή να έχει  ::

----------


## jk21

αναμενουμε τους περιστεραδες   :winky:   δεν ειμαι σχετικος αλλα λες να εχουμε κανενα υβριδιο   ::  

για το χωμα μην ανησυχεις ,παιζει το ρολο του γνωστου γκριτ για την χωνεψη και καλυτερο σπασιμο των σπορων στη γουσα τους νομιζω

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

Αντιγόνη ήρθε η ώρα και καλά κάνατε που το αφήσετε.από ότι είδα  με αυτά που έγραψες ότι τρώει μόνο κ.τ.λ.είναι έτοιμο.να ξέρεις ότι θα βρει τον δρόμο του και θα προσαρμοστεί μια χαρά.το μέρος που λες είναι καλό οπότε ήρθε η ώρα.να ξέρεις ότι τα περιστέρια προσαρμοζόντε εύκολα.δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο να πω παρά μόνο καλή τύχη στον μικρο φίλο που μια φορά την βρήκε αφού έπεσε στα χέρια σου.

----------

